

Don't Abandon CSS Just Yet - ryanSrich
http://www.intridea.com/blog/2015/7/28/dont-abandon-css-yet

======
yrezgui
Did you check "CSS in JS" from @vjeux ? [https://speakerdeck.com/vjeux/react-
css-in-js](https://speakerdeck.com/vjeux/react-css-in-js) It can be an
interesting alternative with an isomorphic app.

~~~
yrezgui
React CSS is a good alternative too. You keep it simple in your JS and it
exports it to a CSS file: [https://github.com/js-next/react-
style](https://github.com/js-next/react-style)

------
Zekio
Good article/rant, since I really hate, when websites require JS to be more
than just a blank white screen...

